# ntpd problem



## pranays (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm trying to run the ntp daemon of freebsd on opensolaris. I've compiled and installed ntp on opensolaris machine however everytime i start the process it just exits without any message.

What can be the cause of this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm sorry but we don't support OpenSolaris.


----------



## rghq (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you tried to start ntpd with the debug option to see what's going on ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2010)

Whatever the answer, this should not be asked on a FreeBSD forum, but on an OpenSolaris forum. Thread closed.


----------

